# Traynor & Garnet amps up for grabs...



## StevieMac (Mar 4, 2006)

Wasn't entirely sure where to post this but this thread seems as good a place as any I suppose. I recently encountered someone via kijiji recently who has several Traynor amps and I believe a Garner or 2 as well. AFAIK, he has a pair of a pair of Traynor YGM-2 Guitar Mates (both '67s w/ replaced tubes & AC cords) and two YBA-1A MK II heads (circa '69 & '72), . The Garnet is a Rebel II head (6L6s) with cab (112B) and another Garnet combo was mentioned, though I'm unsure which model it is. Finally, he has at least one Traynor cab as well with the original Marslands reconed by Santos.

I've provided the info here in case any members want to follow up with this fellow (he's in Belleville). He has none of it listed but mentioned it to me after messaging me about a speaker I had posted. He's a musician & retired carpenter who's collected gear over the years and has just recently realized that his kids won't know what to do with this stuff when he's gone. He wants to move it along to other musicians then. I'm getting some other pieces from him and offered to pass along info about his stuff in case others may be interested.


----------



## StevieMac (Mar 4, 2006)

Not sure if anything here will be of interest but he sent me the following. I'm not sure how attractive the prices are but here's the info nonetheless:

_Two 1967 Traynor YGM-2 Guitar Mate combos $500 each
Garnet Rebel Head & matching 1x12 cab$ 500
YCV 50 special edition with Vintage 30 ( England) $500 all new tubes including NOS El 34 Mullards made in Japan (on Mullard equipment)
All new preamp tubes
Bassmasters 1968 $600 
1972 BassMaster with 2x15 cab ( brand new Santon Audio rebuild speakers ) $700 want to sell this as a pair. ( almost a free cab and speakers) monster cab for a music room.
BassMaster combo $500
Vintage cab with P15N $200
The Garnet combo I have left is a SS “Stinger” practice amp but may interest a collector $100
(BB King)LAB 5 2x12 amp $400
A couple of Kevin O’Conner inspired detuned cabs with diffusers....not sure yet about price or if I will sell or give away to a close friend or my son.......
One is 2x12 with Vintage 30
The other is a 1965? Fender 2x12 converted to Kevin O’Conner diffused cab with new Celestion Fullback 15” speaker. Baltic birch and new tolex by Derrick Bell....would need $400 for me to be interested in selling.
Lots more miscellaneous stuff ..ie Tama in black drum set ..never moved even once.Hi hats ,symbols, seat, several packages of drum sticks. Blow out at $400. 
Yorkville Elite speakers (400 watt each) 15 “ with horn. Extra heavy duty stands, speaker covers, Yorkville 6 channel PA amp, brand new & never used Premium 20 speaker cables, Shure SM 58 low hours from a few years ago (before production went offshore), the whole works $800 
The dust is free.lol_


----------



## rcargs96 (Jan 19, 2009)

That complete Tama drum set could be a fantastic deal


----------



## tomee2 (Feb 27, 2017)

LAB 5 2x12 seems like a good price. 
Bassmaster prices are tempting.


----------



## Gretsch6120 (Sep 20, 2006)

I have seen the stuff and played through it, all of it is really nice. There was a vibrolux reverb too, or perhaps he has sold it


----------



## StevieMac (Mar 4, 2006)

Gretsch6120 said:


> I have seen the stuff and played through it, all of it is really nice. There was a vibrolux reverb too, or perhaps he has sold it


From the pics I have seen, everything looked to be in good condition and well cared for.


----------



## StevieMac (Mar 4, 2006)

If anyone east of me (Gananoque) is interested in something listed, I'm visiting this fellow tomorrow (Dec 3/20) and could bring it back with me (depending on size/# of items of course) for pick up at a later date.

Update Dec 3/20: No takers.


----------



## StevieMac (Mar 4, 2006)

One final note regarding the Guitar Mates: Both are quite clean (one's virtually mint), one has a replacement speaker, both have grounded AC cords added, have received servicing (one is complete), and have been completely re-tubed with high quality NOS and new issue tubes. I doubt you could say the same about others you happen to find at the same price. Just sayin'...


----------



## tomee2 (Feb 27, 2017)

StevieMac said:


> One final note regarding the Guitar Mates: Both are quite clean (one's virtually mint), have replacement speakers, have had grounded AC cords added, have received servicing (one is complete), and have been completely re-tubed with high quality NOS and new issue tubes. I doubt you could say the same about others you happen to find at the same price. Just sayin'...


For $500 those are a good buy. As is on kijiji might be $100 less.

What is the bassmaster combo? I don't know much about those. Is it the slanted face one from the mid 70s?


----------



## StevieMac (Mar 4, 2006)

tomee2 said:


> For $500 those are a good buy. As is on kijiji might be $100 less.
> 
> What is the bassmaster combo? I don't know much about those. Is it the slanted face one from the mid 70s?


I saw it yesterday and I believe it's a '75(?) with the front of the chassis being angled.

Everything I saw there was _remarkably_ clean, had been _very_ well cared for, and certainly was NOT the typical sketchy "as-is" junk you can find for slightly less (and roll the dice with) on kijiji. There was an obvious "pride of ownership" and the fellow was honest to a fault. As an example, the vintage amp I agreed to purchase came with good quality replacement speakers (w/ the originals safely boxed up & included), had been fully serviced using top-quality components, and was loaded entirely with NOS tubes (RCA Blackplates, Mullard rectifier, JAN preamps). 

One of the YGM-2s was in _astonishing_ condition, basically a closet find, but serviced and loaded with high end tubes. The other YGM-2 was not far behind that with regard to condition etc. I think he wanted $900 for the pair. Anyway the point to be made here is that, although you can find some of this stuff for a bit less elsewhere, you can also expect to get _just_ what you paid for in most of those circumstances...which is very little and _nothing_ else. This may just be the "old school" in me talking but I saw a lot of added value in this fellow's stuff when you factor in pride of ownership, maintenance, and forthrightness. If it's simply a "race to the bottom" that you're after though, he's not your man.


----------

